
Show HN: PHP Version Audit – Audit Your PHP Version for Known CVEs and Patches - lightswitch05
https://github.com/lightswitch05/php-version-audit
======
lightswitch05
I wrote PHP Version Audit to automatically keep track of PHP patches,
particularly for releases that fix CVEs. This morning it automatically updated
to include new CVE patches and releases: 7.4.1, 7.3.13, 7.2.26. This was the
test to determine if it was ready for a 1.0.0 release, so its official now. I
would love to hear any thoughts on this new tool. Thanks!

